# radiator mount supports



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

Felling a bit stoopid. I don't remember how the rubber radiator supports are supposed to go. I hope someone can please share a memory cell. This is for a 66 GTO.
these are the rubber bushings that mount the radiator support housing to the front of the frame.

66


----------

